# Win 7: DVD-Film aus xvid fälschlicherweise 4:3



## ZodiacXP (23. Januar 2010)

Servus.

In Windows 7 nutze ich gerne die Brennfunktion für DVD-Filme von einer avi-Datei. Bisher hat er brav 16:9 verwendet, was auch den Quelldateien entsprach. Nun habe ich aber zwei Filme aus dem TV aufnehmen lassen und die Werbung herausgeschnitten wobei das ganze mit xvid komplett neu komprimiert wurde. Genau diese beiden Filme kann ich als 16:9 brennen lassen, erhalte aber den Hauptfilm auf 4:3 (runter-)skaliert. Das Menü ist lustigerweise 16:9.

Wo kann ich den Fehler gemacht haben?

(würde gern bei dem win7 internen brennprog bleiben  )

P.S. : Ja klar habe ich schon mehrere Player versucht


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Januar 2010)

scheinbar hat Windows Probleme mit offenen Codecs 

Erstmal natürlich prüfen ob die Quelle richtig in 16:9 ist (und auch ob der Mediaplayer auf dem PC das nicht einfach nur irrtümlich so darstellt) und dann einfach mal versuchen das ganze in dem Codec, den du vorher hattest zu recodieren. Das geht mit Programmen wie winff i.d.R. verlustfrei.


----------



## darkframe (25. Januar 2010)

Hi,


ZodiacXP hat gesagt.:


> wobei das ganze mit xvid komplett neu komprimiert wurde.


wozu gibst Du das eigentlich als XVID aus, wenn Du anschließend eine Video DVD daraus machen willst? Dabei muss ja zweimal umkodiert werden, was zu Lasten der Qualität geht. Mache doch beim Entfernen der Werbung lieber gleich MPEG2 daraus. Dann sollte es auch keine Probleme mit dem Seitenverhältnis geben. Wenn Du noch sagst, in welchem Format Du vom TV aufzeichnest und welche Programme Du für die Bearbeitung zur Verfügung hast, kann man vielleicht noch gezielter helfen.


----------



## ZodiacXP (25. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Infos.

Bei dem Schneiden bediene ich mich einer bereits fertigen cutlist und habe dort schon MPEG2 versucht, was in Fehlermeldungen endete.
Das wurde mit cut_assistant und VirtualDub gemacht.

Hab den Fehler mittlerweile ausgemerzt und geschnitten rekomprimiert zu MPEG-2 2000kbs (reicht für ne TV-Aufnahme denke ich) per ffdshow.

Auf der fertigen DVD bleibts dabei:
Die Quelldatei und die Vorschau alles wunderbar 16:9 und auf der fertigen DVD ist nur das Menü 16:9 und der Film auf 4:3 runterskaliert.

Versteh die Welt nicht mehr.

Edit: Es ist witzlos! Sagt man er soll 4:3 brennen kommt genau die gleiche DVD raus. Für mich hat sich Windows 7 echt erledigt. Was'n schmarn.


----------



## darkframe (26. Januar 2010)

Hi,


ZodiacXP hat gesagt.:


> Hab den Fehler mittlerweile ausgemerzt und geschnitten rekomprimiert zu MPEG-2 2000kbs (reicht für ne TV-Aufnahme denke ich) per ffdshow.


erst einmal noch eine Frage: Woher kommen die TV-Aufnahmen? Hast Du die selbst aufgezeichnet oder sind das Aufnahmen, die von einem dieser Online-Recorder stammen? 

2000kbps ist nämlich arg wenig, nicht nur für TV sondern auch für DVD. Da bewegst Du Dich dicht an der für DVD erforderlichen Minimum-Bitrate. Es gibt eine ganze Reihe Player, die bei weniger als 2000kbps Probleme haben. Die Aufnahmen meiner SAT-Karte haben bei ARD und ZDF oft bis zu 7500kbps, bei den Dritten Programmen ist es etwas weniger und am niedrigsten liegen die Raten oft bei den Privatsendern.

Wie dem auch sei, Du kannst auch mal versuchen, das Bildseitenverhältnis mit dem DVDPatcher auf 16:9 umzustellen. Ach ja, womit überprüfst Du eigentlich am PC, welches Seitenverhältnis Deine erzeugte Datei hat? Mit dem Windows MediaPlayer geht das z.B. nicht sehr gut. Möglicherweise gibt es ja auch noch irgendeine leicht zu übersehende Einstellung, die bei der Vorbereitung für das Brennen immer wieder 4:3 aus dem Film macht? Das Windows-eigene Brenntool kenne ich nicht mal, welches soll denn das sein? Da könnte ich ja sonst auch noch mal nachsehen.


----------



## ZodiacXP (26. Januar 2010)

darkframe hat gesagt.:


> Woher kommen die TV-Aufnahmen?



Online-Recorder.



darkframe hat gesagt.:


> 2000kbps ist nämlich arg wenig


Ok, stell ich um auf 6000. Die meisten kommen von den Privaten.



darkframe hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst auch mal versuchen, das Bildseitenverhältnis mit dem DVDPatcher auf 16:9 umzustellen


Wird gemacht. Habe bisher immer per VirtualDub jedes Video als 16:9 (Letterbox) mit MPEG2 gemacht vor dem Brennen.
Edit: Gemacht! Seitdem stürzt WinDVDMaker immer ab. Mehrere DLLs werden als Fehlerquelle angezeigt unter anderem auch "libmpeg2_ff.dll".



darkframe hat gesagt.:


> Ach ja, womit überprüfst Du eigentlich am PC, welches Seitenverhältnis Deine erzeugte Datei hat?


VLC und VirtualDub.



darkframe hat gesagt.:


> Möglicherweise gibt es ja auch noch irgendeine leicht zu übersehende Einstellung, die bei der Vorbereitung für das Brennen immer wieder 4:3 aus dem Film macht? Das Windows-eigene Brenntool kenne ich nicht mal, welches soll denn das sein?



Windows DVD Maker, welches bei Win7 (Pro) definitiv mitgeliefert wird und bei Vista (Pro) meine ich auch. Rohling einlegen und das interne "AutoPlay" schlägt einem dann vor einen Film zu brennen (in Win7).

btw: Da es eh nötig war den PC wieder Platt zu machen habe ich das mal getan und somit benutzt Windows nur noch seine eigenen Codecs. Der Fehler bleibt. Lustig wie Windows sich selbst nicht einmal versteht!


----------



## darkframe (27. Januar 2010)

Hi,


ZodiacXP hat gesagt.:


> Habe bisher immer per VirtualDub jedes Video als 16:9 (Letterbox) mit MPEG2 gemacht vor dem Brennen.


Aha, da liegt vermutlich schon mal das Problem. Bei 16:9 Letterbox werden oben und unten schwarze Balken hinzuaddiert und der Film auf die richtige Breite für 4:3-Geräte gebracht. 16:9-TVs können das Bild mit ihrer Zoomfunktion zwar trotzdem korrekt darstellen, aber ideal ist das wegen des Qualitätsverlustes nicht (siehe auch hier). Besser wäre also die Einstellung 16:9 anamorph, falls das bei VirtualDub überhaupt vorhanden ist.



ZodiacXP hat gesagt.:


> Windows DVD Maker, welches bei Win7 (Pro) definitiv mitgeliefert wird und bei Vista (Pro) meine ich auch. Rohling einlegen und das interne "AutoPlay" schlägt einem dann vor einen Film zu brennen (in Win7).


Ach das meinst Du. Damit habe ich bisher noch gar nichts gebrannt.



ZodiacXP hat gesagt.:


> btw: Da es eh nötig war den PC wieder Platt zu machen habe ich das mal getan und somit benutzt Windows nur noch seine eigenen Codecs. Der Fehler bleibt. Lustig wie Windows sich selbst nicht einmal versteht!


Da vermute ich eher, dass die Dateien vom Online-Recorder schon nicht ganz korrekt sind, wobei ich das nicht beurteilen kann, ohne eine Datei gesehen zu haben. Ich hatte vor längerer Zeit mal einige solcher Videoschnipsel zum Testen bekommen, war aber mit der Qualität nicht zufrieden. Außerdem gab es gerade mit 16:9 auch immer Probleme, weil das Originalmaterial schon nicht korrekt kodiert war oder, wie oben beschrieben, als 16:9 Letterbox kodiert war. Hmm, wenn ich irgendwie an einen kurzen Testschnipsel einer Deiner Dateien käme, könnte ich mir das Ganze mal genauer ansehen. Eventuell müsstest Du aber auch tatsächlich mal andere Programme für die Umwandlung in MPEG2 ausprobieren.

Ach ja, 6000kbps sollten bei Online-Recorder-Aufnahmen dicke reichen.


----------

